# New grand daughter



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

My son called 4:30 this morning Dad your a Grand Pa Again. That MAKES a Bakers Dozen for me. A baby gal 6 lbs 4 oz 2 weeks early-makes 5 girls 8 boys she be the LAST--The LORD has blessed me with 4 GREAT kids and 13 grand children:smile2:


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

BIG TIME congrats on the healthy baby!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes sir, congrats is in order with each and everyone one of those kids !!!!!! ....G Dad....so how old is your oldest grand ???.....anything in the future as far as being a GGdad ??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Big congrats! Awesome news for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you Swampbuck, and your family. I will look forward to seeing pics of the little one soon.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Grandpa, lots of little ones to teach your old tricks to, not all of them!!!!! I've no grandchildren that I know of, at least immigration hasn't called?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks GUYS We'er Driving Down to Green Bay Wi. tomorrow or wed for sure- I'em darn proud. My oldest Grand Child Is ANDY He is 22 and baby KENDRA is 2 days--ANDY lives in Portland OR, just moved out their this summer. Hope to go see him next summer. Thanks again PALS I appreciate it skip


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats to you all SWB. Have a safetrip and get YD to post the pics.LOL


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats on the healthy baby


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

A big congratulations!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

View attachment 1337
View attachment 1336
Ist pic My son BILL and Baby Kendra NICOLE 2nd and 3rd , Proud Gramps and Beautiful KENDRA 
View attachment 1335


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Really nice pictures, movie material -- with the big wave for the camera, I think she's a little suspicious of ol Grandpa better get the wallet out HA!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

She wiggled I took the pic and wow!! she knows how to waive already at 4 days old







THANKS TO THE DIGITAL CAMERA


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good pictures GD... 13 wow, bet you do not go a month without a birthday to remember how blessed you are !

Enjoy them....spoil them.....love them ....


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

very cool,congrats to all of you


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the New Grandbaby along with the Rest of them!! All kids are a Blessing from above!! I have 6 myself with another on the way!


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Congrats to you all.She's beauty.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks to you all !!!! I appreciate your kind thoughts


----------

